# DIY Snow Fort With a Rocket Stove



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Snow Fort Hack!!! This is a DIY VLOG about the day my daughter and i went out to the yard and built a snow fort, loosely styled after Yoda's home on dagobah. The hack part is how I managed to form the initial tunnels and passageways that make up the fort...watch and see.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ! She will remember the fun with dad forever .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

So cool man! Dad of the year award right there!


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks guy! We have a lot off fun playing in the snow. At least this time it didn't end in tears like last time when i blew up the Snowman we made.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks guy! We have a lot off fun playing in the snow. At least this time it didn't end in tears like last time when i blew up the Snowman we made.


----------



## huhak (Dec 2, 2016)

You are a great father.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

